

World Startup Wiki (by World Startup Report) - stefanocutello
http://www.worldstartupwiki.org/

======
chrisyeah
Just tried to post the same link (and got redirected here) and I am wondering
why nobody is interested in this!?

I think this could be an interesting starting point for a prospective startup
to research and for a market/startup scene overview.

